# "TiVo Service Interrupted" message



## SCinTN (Dec 23, 2010)

I had shelved my TiVo Premiere for three months because a Comcast-issued DVR came with the latest Comcast/Xfinity package upgrade. My TiVo subscription stayed current because I had prepaid for a full year in October. (Yes, our family only owns one TV.)

The TiVo seems to be having a problem connecting to the TiVo service. From the "Connect to the TiVo Service Now," I get the "(Service not found.)" error. When I follow the detailed information, I get "Problem with the Service (N13)" followed by "This may be a temporary problem with the Service or your Internet connection. Please wait a few minutes and then try again." Then the firewall info, then another parenthetical "(The TiVo Service cannot be found.)" message. Refers to the N13 error. I've followed that on the TiVo help page with no luck.

TV works fine and all channels are recognized, but program info says "TiVo Service Interrupted" at the top, with the following information in the description: The TiVo Box has not connected successfully to the TiVo Service for more than 30 days.", after which it says to go to the "Connect to the TiVo Service Now." Which I have done. With no luck.

I am sure there is some easy fix that I am missing. I have reset my modem, unplugged the box, reset the N adapter. I am running two Macs on system 10.6.8.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

SCinTN said:


> I had shelved my TiVo Premiere for three months because a Comcast-issued DVR came with the latest Comcast/Xfinity package upgrade. My TiVo subscription stayed current because I had prepaid for a full year in October. (Yes, our family only owns one TV.)
> 
> The TiVo seems to be having a problem connecting to the TiVo service. From the "Connect to the TiVo Service Now," I get the "(Service not found.)" error. When I follow the detailed information, I get "Problem with the Service (N13)" followed by "This may be a temporary problem with the Service or your Internet connection. Please wait a few minutes and then try again." Then the firewall info, then another parenthetical "(The TiVo Service cannot be found.)" message. Refers to the N13 error. I've followed that on the TiVo help page with no luck.
> 
> ...


Try plugging the Tivo ethernet directly into your router. That might tell you if the wireless is at fault.


----------



## SCinTN (Dec 23, 2010)

lillevig said:


> Try plugging the Tivo ethernet directly into your router. That might tell you if the wireless is at fault.


So, just to be clear, I should plug an Ethernet cable directly from the TiVo into the router? The N adapter was showing its green light, which I thought indicated that the wireless was connected properly.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

SCinTN said:


> So, just to be clear, I should plug an Ethernet cable directly from the TiVo into the router? The N adapter was showing its green light, which I thought indicated that the wireless was connected properly.


Yeah, nothing like a hard-wired connection to shed a little light on the problem.


----------



## Quake97 (Apr 24, 2006)

You need a blue light on the wireless adapter. I had a similar problem recently. I had to reset the adapter back to defaults and set it up again. 

Joe


----------



## SCinTN (Dec 23, 2010)

Quake97 said:


> You need a blue light on the wireless adapter. I had a similar problem recently. I had to reset the adapter back to defaults and set it up again.
> 
> Joe


How do I reset the adapter to default?

In the meantime, I'm also going to do the previous diagnostic of hooking up the Ethernet cable. Which, because the modem and TiVo are in different rooms, that I'll have to get about a 50' Ethernet cable. Hello, Radio Shack.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

Quake97 said:


> You need a blue light on the wireless adapter. I had a similar problem recently. I had to reset the adapter back to defaults and set it up again.
> 
> Joe


Blue = 'N'
Green = "G"


----------



## Walter Lambert (Jul 7, 2000)

What do the lights on my Tivo Wireless N Adapter mean? http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1593


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Give everything on your home network that doesn't travel, including your TiVo, a fixed IP address that's outside of the range of DHCP addresses the router hands out. 

Can't hurt, might help.


----------



## SCinTN (Dec 23, 2010)

Problem solved. The Ethernet cable got me back in; the TiVo system software update which I didn't have may have been why I couldn't just plug the wireless back in. Then I finally found the firmware update for the N adapter at http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1674 . So. All good now. Thanks to all of you for your help.


----------

